

Sworn Virgins: Men by Choice in the Balkans - dsr12
http://www.slate.com/blogs/behold/2012/12/21/jill_peters_documenting_sworn_virgins_women_who_live_as_men_in_albania_photos.html

======
rmc
More evidence that gender is complicated. :)

~~~
kozlovsky
No, just more evidence female's life is unenviable in Albania

~~~
kennon
I agree with rmc. There are similar cultural roles in Samoa, India, Thailand.
Gender-- the cultural notion, not the biological one-- is definitely more
malleable than we typically assume.

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Third_gender>

Also, if you haven't read Middlesex, it is excellent.

------
GiraffeNecktie
There's a great short story by Alice Munro called the Albanian Virgin which
appeared in the New Yorker some years back.

